#  Ernährung >   Von Magersucht zu Fressanfällen >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, ich habe eine dringende frage, war einmal magersüchtig bin jetzt auf dem weg der besserung... hab jedoch seit genau einem monat jeden tag fressanfälle wo ich ungefähr 5000 kalorien zu mir nehme... hab dadurhc auch in diesem monat 5 kg zugenommen ( von 52 kg auf 57 kg bei einer grösse von 1,76 alter 18 ) meine frage ist die wenn ich ab morgen normal essen also um die 1800-2000 pro tag werde ich dann auf den 57 kg bleiben oder weiter zunehmen war schon bein frauenarzt um zu schauen ob es die pille ist oder nicht auch schon in der notaufnahme ( habe zu viele rote blutkörperchen...) weis nicht wie ich weiter machen soll mein bauch ist aufgebläht und tut weh aber ich habe immer hunger und fühle mich schwach darum esse ich ... was soll ich ihrer meingung nach tun... hoffe auf eine baldige antwort... 
Möchte wieder gesund leben können doch weiss nicht wo ich ansetzen soll...

----------


## MelB

auf jeden fall! ein mensch verbrennt etwa 2000 kalorien täglich, wenn du also nicht mehr als 2000 kalorien isst, wirst du nicht weiter zunehmen. weisst du was toll ist: dein sättigungsgefühl hängt nicht davon ab, wieviel kalorien du isst, sondern, wie gross das volumen der nahrung ist, die du zu dir nimmst. du kannst also fast unbegrenzt gemüse und früchte essen, die machen dich viel weniger dick als ein snickers :Zwinker:

----------


## spreisel

Hallo,
ich litt auch viele Jahre lang an Magersucht. Heute bin ich normalgewichtig (zwar an der unteren Grenze 56kg bei einer Größe von 170 cm) und es geht mir gut. Ich esse alles, aber in Maßen und bewusst. Mir hat es geholfen, in der Anfangszeit nach der stationären Therapie ein Essprotokoll zu führen, um zu sehen, esse ich genug oder verfalle ich in ein altes Schema. Oder mache ich Frustessen.
Doch jetzt zu Dir. Ich glaube, Deine Fressanfälle haben einen psychischen Hintergrund. Bist Du in psychologischer Behandlung? Manchmal ist es nämlich so, dass die Magersucht ins andere Extrem umschlagen kann. Du schreibst, dass Du Dich schwach fühlst und deswegen isst. Dein aufgeblähter Bauch kann eine organische Ursache haben, leidest Du vielleicht an einer Lebensmittelallergie wie z.B. Fructose- oder Lactoseintoleranz? Ich hatte auch lange Zeit Bauchschmerzen und einen aufgeblähten Bauch, bis sich herausgestellt hat, dass ich an einer Fructoseintoleranz leide. Seit ich das weiß und mir der Arzt eine Aufstellung der Lebensmittel gegeben hat, welche  ich am besten meiden sollte, habe ich dieses Problem im Griff. Wie gesagt, ich glaube, dass diese Fressanfälle einen psychischen Hintergrund haben. Allerdings muss ich sagen, 57kg bei einer Größe von 1,76 ist auch noch untergewichtig. Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, wie schwer es ist jedes Kilo mehr zu akzeptieren -> das geht mir heute noch so.
Einmal "essgestört" (soll jetzt nicht negativ klingen) heißt auch, sein lebenlang gefährdet zu sein -> wie bei jeder anderen Sucht.
Solltes du noch Fragen haben, kannst Du Dich ja noch mal melden. Ich helfe gerne weiter (ich war 15 Jahre magersüchtig) und glaube ich weiß, wie es Dir geht.
Gruß Spreise

----------


## Filliz

Hallo 
Ich hatte in meiner Jugend Bullimie. Mir hat eine Therapie bei  psychosozialen Beratungsstation des Caritas   Verbandes geholfen. Gut ein Jahr lang habe ich regelmäßig, anonym die Therapeutin aufgesucht. Hat mir prima geholfen. 
Heute bin ich zwar übergewichtig, aber ich lebe und ernähre mich gesund. Wichtig ist, die Nahrung nicht als Feind zu betrachten. Sie ist eine Notwendigkeit, die man nicht wie Alkohol oder Zigaretten einfach weglassen kann. Es ist deutlich mühsamer normales Essen wieder zu lernen. 
Suche dir Hilfe. Es gibt auch andere Beratungsstellen- schau mal bei Google nach. 
Alles Gute 
Tanja

----------

